# Rattie rehome



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

Not sure if this is allowed, if it isnt please remove! 

I know that when rehoming animals you want as much coverage as possible and this newish forum is pretty much just a rehoming forum for rats. Rats arent allowed to be sold through it, just free to good homes and rescues.

Anyway here it is :thumbup: It isnt huge now, but the more people who advertise their rats the more who will visit looking to rehome. Overall I hope it will help.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow what a great thing to do, maybe this might stop the imbeciles who loose interest and throw their rats out to fend for themselves or worse still lock them all in a hutch with no food. I will pass it on to as many ratty people as I know.


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Wow what a great thing to do, maybe this might stop the imbeciles who loose interest and throw their rats out to fend for themselves or worse still lock them all in a hutch with no food. I will pass it on to as many ratty people as I know.


I agree, it looks fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## Popcornparadise (Oct 12, 2009)

Have joined and posted a few things on behalf of our rescue.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Great site!! xx


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you!  

I am running this forum in my spare time so any help adding adverts where rats are going to free homes on sites such as preloved/gumtree is much appreciated. Even if its just for your local area :thumbup:

Popcorn Paradise - I hope its of use to your rescue


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

RetroLemons said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I am running this forum in my spare time so any help adding adverts where rats are going to free homes on sites such as preloved/gumtree is much appreciated. Even if its just for your local area :thumbup:
> 
> Popcorn Paradise - I hope its of use to your rescue


Lol i have just joined up armed with a ad from preloved...which you have lol! Still at least ive joined so will be on the lookout xx


----------

